# Comment utiliser "un script de configuration automatique" de Windows sous Mac OS X ?



## moPod (23 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir à tous MacGé,

Je viens vous solliciter une fois encore pour un petit problème 
J'ai une amie qui vient de recevoir son iBook    et qui veut donc l'utiliser pour aller sur internet. Pour cela, comme elle habite dans un logement de fonction dans un collège, elle se branche en Ethernet par un cable sur le réseau de l'établissement et la seule chose à configurer sous Windows XP (mais c'est pareil sous les autres versions par mon expérience sous l'environnement de Microsoft) c'était d'utliser "un script de configuration automatique" dans les "Options Internet" > "Paramètres réseaux".
Seulement, le problème, c'est que maintenant, ayant un iBook, elle n'a plus accès à ce paramètre et quand on branche directement l'iBook par le cable Ethernet, eh bien il reconnaît un routeur, a un masque en 255.255.0.0 et à une adresse en 172.  .0.1 .
Safari ne trouve pas de connection internet pourtant les préférences systèmes affirme que l'iBook est connecté à Internet par l'Ethernet.

Donc, comment fait-on pour configurer la connexion assez spéciale avec le "script de configuration automatique" sous Mac OS X ?

Merci d'avance, je sais que qqu'un arrivera à trouver un solution 

Oui oui, j'en suis sur 

moPod+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Ça devrait être "Préférences système / Réseau / Proxies / Configuration automatique du proxy".


----------



## moPod (23 Mars 2006)

Merci bcp, je vais essayer tout de suite, je te tiens au courant.

moPod+


----------



## ganesha79 (7 Octobre 2009)

bonjour , j'ai le même problème qui ne se résoud pas en cochant la config proxy automatique . Que faire? Avez -vous résolu le problème ? 
merci!!


----------

